# searching for Mighty Mite



## forgedhot (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm new both here and to the hobby. I recently aquired an old article. It was out of Model Craft Handbook. It is titled Mighty Mite 4-cylinder racing engine. According to the article the casting for this engine were available from a Model Engine Laboratories of Chicago. What I'm want to find out is if anyone knows anything about these engines. Jerry 
Also looking for fellow engine builders in south central Pa


----------



## idahoan (Jun 26, 2012)

When I read this the first thing that jumped into my head was Elmer Wall; a quick google search indicated that your book most likely was from Mr. Wall, or somehow related.

Here is a link to a tribute page dedicated to Mr. Wall and his engines.
http://web.mac.com/lilenginebob/iWeb/Site/AN ELMER WALL TRIBUTE.html

Also check out the Craftsmanship Museum page for some wall engines and information; look at engine's #66 & #79 for a little info on Elmer Wall.
http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/KnappCol.htm


Dave


----------

